
Show HN: Crypto Central – Bitcoin and Cryptocurrencies Portfolio - vtllr_
https://cryptocentral.ai/
======
vtllr_
Hey Crypto lovers,

We have worked the past few weeks on the new version of Crypto Central. It's
now available on Web, iOS and Android.

Our aim is to create an all-in-one platform to track your investments on the
crypto market. From your mobile to your Mac, it was never so easy to see your
profit!

More features to come: Sync with exchanges, buy and sell (shapeshift
integration?), ... If you have any feature requests for us, just let us know
by commenting the thread here

Enjoy your crypto day!

